# FOUND - Duncanville, TX



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

black/white female puppy (est 4-5 months) with pink bandana. Found in parking lot of Minyard's and very clean- obviously groomed recently. 

Email [email protected] or PM here to identify, as she would definitely like to go home!


----------

